# Black Spots On Lungs



## U.P. In Da Woods (Aug 8, 2007)

this morning we got a spike horn, when we were gutting it the lungs had black spots all over them. Has anyone ever seen this befor? The deer is on its way to lower michigan (shot in Iron County). Should we take it to the dnr and have it checked out?
thanks steve


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

I would get it checked out if i was you..


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

I'd get it checked. We should get all deer checked by the pros. Heck you will get a cool patch and let the under funded DNR gain some info on the hurd. There web sight has a search for check locations with hours of opperation.

As for the spots, You may have found some new crazy illness that might affect the whole hurd if nothing is done about it. I dout it is anything but, you never know. Was the spike smoking?? Ha Ha 
Keep us posted if you find anything out.
Congrats on the deer!


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

Did you find a pack of smokes on the deer because that might explain it, if not I would get it checked.
Undertow


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Didn't know there were coal mines in the UP, let alone coal mining deer?:lol:

Get him checked ASAP, could be a quarintinable disease that needs serious attention and not let spread.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

But first, go to the DNR site and look up everything they've got on bovine TB. 

I'm pretty sure dark lesions on the lungs is one of the signs of TB. Sure hope not, but it's always possible, with cattle sold back and forth over the past 50 years, even if they're not doing it now. 

I would not handle that deer without gloves on and face protection, just in case, and I would NOT eat any of that deer until it is cleared...keep us posted.


----------



## U.P. In Da Woods (Aug 8, 2007)

I just went out and picked up the gut pile so if it is something that it wont spread. Took a couple of pics, one i uploaded but cant post it dont have enough post yet so if some will post it for me that would be great. Going to take the lungs into the dnr in crystal tomorow and have my brother take the deer to one in the LP
thanks 
steve


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Click to enlarge



From the DNR website:
http://www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases/0,1607,7-186-25804_26524-76392--,00.html

Id say its not TB.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Thats Scarey:yikes:


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

it doesnt look like TB, IMO, but it is more than worth taking it to the check station and let them have it. Looks more like a Marlboro Red problem, not only cowboys killers, but now they are getting the deer too!


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes that is kind of scary it is kind of in our back yard in a way lol. 

Please let us know what the dnr have to say about it. They have one of the operations centers right there by crystal falls dont they?


Rob


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

hmmm second hand smoke killing deer, maybe the deer is from milwaukee and the spots are from the air pollution.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

a few years back. The DNR took the whole deer [gave me another tag]. All I got was the report it did NOT have TB. They did not tell me what the black spots were [guess they didnt have time].


----------



## U.P. In Da Woods (Aug 8, 2007)

My wife took the lungs to the DNR today and the CO told her that there was nothing to worry about that the spots was caused by trama. He said that from the angle of the shot (through the front of the chest) it will cause this!! dont know about that tho. My brother called a number from the hunting guide and they said that it was blood clots in the lungs from the instant stoping of the heart.


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

I shot a doe back in 97 that had the same thing(not quite as bad as yours). She was shot in lapeer. I know the doe well. Everytime she came out in front of me she would cough or sneeze. Seen her 4 or 5 times before i shot her. We were concerned about TB, but the TB lesions are white. Wanted to take her to the check station, but for some reason that year the lapeer station was almost never open. Never did find out what it was.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

ya that's what I was gonna say too. small blood clots due to massive trama.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

me to.......small blood clots......took a good look at the does lungs i double lunged Saturday....looked simular.......


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

It's funny you bring this up. My good freind shot a 2 year old eight point in Genesee county back on November 4th. When we feild dressed the deer his lungs were coverd in black spots. He apparently had a old wound in his left rear leg as well. We have sent pics to lansing via a bioligist my buddy knows. I will say the spots on the deer's lungs down here were much larger. I say 60 to 70 percent of his lungs were coverd in black. I'll try to get the pics and post them. I'll also post what Lansing says. For now the meat is on stand by in the freezer.


----------

